# Problème de son sur mon Mac Pro...



## Bruno de Coninck (23 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Tout d'abord, si la question a déjà été posée, je m'en excuse mais, après un bon moment de recherche, je n'ai rien trouvé.  ;-)

Alors, voilà, je viens tout juste d'acquérir un merveilleux Mac Pro mais j'ai un petit problème de son...  Si je met un disque compact dans le lecteur, il le lis sans problème, le hautparleur interne fonctionne parfaitement.  Cependant, si je vais sur un site web qui contient du son comme celui-ci : http://www.coucoucircus.org/da/generique.php?id=903 ,  rien, nada, zéro.  Disons que ce n'est pas génial pour travailler sur mes devoirs de multimédia.  Le bouton du lecteur du  site web est au maximum.

Est-ce quelqu'un saurait m'aider?

Merci @ l'avance.


----------



## ntx (23 Septembre 2006)

Ca marche chez moi, je pense que c'est juste un problème de plug-in. A priori vu le code de la page, c'est du flash. Essaie en installant ce plug-in.


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur Mac G&#233;' 

Le sympt&#244;me me para&#238;t tr&#232;s courant (plus de son sur certains liens Internet). Il est donc possible que ta sortie audio soit param&#233;tr&#233;e &#224; une vitesse diff&#233;rente de 44100Hz.

Je t'invite &#224; lancer l'utilitaire "Configuration audio et MIDI", et dans l'onglet "P&#233;riph&#233;riques audio" sous la rubrique "Sortie audio", de v&#233;rifier et/ou r&#233;gler le format &#224; 44100Hz / 16bits.


----------



## Bruno de Coninck (23 Septembre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Bonjour et bienvenue sur Mac Gé'
> 
> Le symptôme me paraît très courant (plus de son sur certains liens Internet). Il est donc possible que ta sortie audio soit paramétrée à une vitesse différente de 44100Hz.
> 
> Je t'invite à lancer l'utilitaire "Configuration audio et MIDI", et dans l'onglet "Périphériques audio" sous la rubrique "Sortie audio", de vérifier et/ou régler le format à 44100Hz / 16bits.



Merci beaucoup de ta réponse mais, qund j'arrive dans sortie, tout ce que je peux régler, c'est le choix du périfériques, le volume et le mettre à silence.  Dans la section du centre, il disent "Le volume de sortie n'est pas réglable sur le périférique sélectionné.




			
				ntx a dit:
			
		

> Ca marche chez moi, je pense que c'est juste un problème de plug-in. A priori vu le code de la page, c'est du flash. Essaie en installant ce plug-in.



Merci @ toi aussi de ta réponse.  C'est ce que j'aurais aussi cru si l'annimation n'avait pas fonctionné.  En plus, ça ne marche pas d'avantage sur Youtube et Google Video.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Septembre 2006)

J'ai le même problème sur mon Mac Book pro, iTunes fonctionne bien, mais pas de son pour les Flash sur Internet, vidéos et Real player.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Septembre 2006)

Pour Bruno: d'autres personnes ont le m&#234;me probl&#232;me, et apparement, il faut lancer Garage Band puis relancer Safari. 

Si quelqu'un a une solution pour les gens qui n'ont pas Garage Band, je suis preneur.


----------



## Bruno de Coninck (23 Septembre 2006)

tumb a dit:


> Pour Bruno: d'autres personnes ont le même problème, et apparement, il faut lancer Garage Band puis relancer Safari.
> 
> Si quelqu'un a une solution pour les gens qui n'ont pas Garage Band, je suis preneur.



Génial, ça a marché!  Je sais ce q'est le problème.  Il doit y avoir un Plug-In qui, au lieu de se lancer à l'ouverture du MacOs s'ouvre seulement lorsque l'on lance GarageBand.  Comme j'ai trente jours d'appel gratuit avec le service à la clientelle et l'aide d'Apple Canada, je vais les appeler pour savoir comment remédier à la situation.  Je te donne des nouvelles la semaine prochaine.  Je crois qu'ils sont fermés la fin de semaine.  Merci encore!


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Septembre 2006)

Bruno de Coninck a dit:


> Merci beaucoup de ta r&#233;ponse mais, qund j'arrive dans sortie, tout ce que je peux r&#233;gler, c'est le choix du p&#233;rif&#233;riques, le volume et le mettre &#224; silence.  Dans la section du centre, il disent "Le volume de sortie n'est pas r&#233;glable sur le p&#233;rif&#233;rique s&#233;lectionn&#233;.


Ce que tu d&#233;cris ressemble plut&#244;t &#224; la fen&#234;tre de r&#233;glage des "Pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me", rubrique "Son", onglet "Sortie". Moi, je parlais de l'utilitaire "Configuration audio et MIDI", dans le dossier "~/Applications/Utilitaires/".

Le fait que &#231;a fonctionne quand on lance GarageBand me fait penser que le probl&#232;me vient de l&#224;.

En effet, comme cette appli fonctionne par d&#233;faut &#224; la fr&#233;quence de 44100Hz (GarageBand 2 refuse de fonctionner avec les p&#233;riph&#233;riques audio ne pouvant &#234;tre r&#233;gl&#233;s &#224; cette fr&#233;quence), ce r&#233;glage doit &#234;tre r&#233;alis&#233; automatiquement au lancement. Et une fois le r&#233;glage effectu&#233;, il n'y a plus de probl&#232;me pour la sortie audio des pages web sonoris&#233;es.


----------



## jececle59 (25 Septembre 2006)

Bruno de Coninck a dit:


> Merci beaucoup de ta réponse mais, qund j'arrive dans sortie, tout ce que je peux régler, c'est le choix du périfériques, le volume et le mettre à silence.  Dans la section du centre, il disent "Le volume de sortie n'est pas réglable sur le périférique sélectionné.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




par contre le fait que tu n'arrive pas à régler, via "préférences système - son" le volume de sortie ça me parait bizarre quand meme. sur mon macpro j'arrive à accéder à ces réglages. bizarre que se passe-til quand tu essaye de monter ou descendre le volume général de ton macpro par les touches du clavier ?


----------

